# *** تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ... تاريخ البطاركة ... موضوع متجدد ...



## Son Ava Karas (23 يوليو 2011)

*
*** مدخل الى دراسة تاريخ الكرازة المرقسية *** ------------------------------------------------------ 
سوف نقوم فى هذا البحث بدراسة تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية من خلال تتابع القرون  ومحاولة شرح كل قرن على حدة وما يتعلق به من احداث محيطة وسوف تتركز  دراستنا لكل قرن فى اربعة نقاط اساسية وهى : 

!- تاريخ البطاركة 

2- علاقة المملكة بالكنيسة . 

3- البدع والانشقاق . 

4- مشاهير الكنيسة .​ 

واليك الان عرضا مجملا لكل نقطة من هذه النقط الاربعة خلال عشرين قرنا . 

اولا : تاريخ البطاركة 
-------------------------- 
+ ان عدد البطاركة الذين جلسوا على الكرسى المرقسى منذ ايام مارمرقس الرسول  حتى اليوم 117 بطريرك وبالطبع فأنه لابد ان يوجد اختلاف بينهم من حيث  الشخصية , والقامة الروحية , محبة الشعب لهم , وهكذا اذا تتبعنا تاريخ  الكنيسة نجد ان اطول من جلس على الكرسى المرقسى هو البابا كيرلس " 52 سنة "  واقلهم هو البابا ارشلاوس " ستة اشهر " ... 

+ بعض هؤلاء البطاركة اشتهر بعلمه وفلسفته " اثناسيوس , كيرلس عمود الدين  24 , ومنهم من كان لا يجيد الكتابة ولا القراءة " . " ديمتريوس الكرام 12 ,  يوحنا 74 " , لكن الرب حباهم بحكمة واسعة ... 

+ كانوا يتصفون عموما بالتقوى والطهارة والعفة " الغالبية " .. كانوا عموما كارهين للمال , فيما عدا حالات قليلة ... 

+ منهم من مات شهيدا " كرذونوس 4 , بطرس خاتم الشهداء 17 " ومنهم من مات فى  المنفى " البابا ديسقورس الذى مات فى جزيرة غاغرا .. ومنهم من مات بالسم "  ابرام 62 , كيرلس الرابع " ... 

+ منهم من قضى رئاسته فى سلام , ومنهم من عانى الالام والاضطهاد والنفى  والتشريد " اثناسيوس 20 الذى نفى 5 مرات , بنيامين 38 وكثيرون " ... 

+ منهم من اشتهر بلقب معين " ديمتريوس الكرام 12 " بطرس عمود الدين 24 ,  ديسقورس بطل الارثوذكسية 25 , خيرستوذولوا الحبيس , كيرلس الرابع ابو  الاصلاح , كيرلس السادس رجل الصلاة 116 , شنودة الثالث 117 البابا المعلم  ... 

ثانيا : المملكة والكنيسة 
------------------------------ 
ان الكنيسة القبطية منذ ان نشأت على يد مارمرقس الرسول كان عدو الخير يبذل  كل مافى وسعه للنيل من سلامها وهدوئها .. وعبر التاريخ تعرضت الكنيسة  للكثير من الويلات والاخطار ولكن مهما كانت هذه الاضطهادات فأن الكنيسة  دائما تنتصر لآن ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها .... 

واذا استعرضنا تاريخ الكنيسة عبر السنين نجد الاتى : 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
القرن الاول 
------------ 
فى القرن الاول تعرضت الكنيسة لحروب من الفلاسفة الوثنيين وخصوصا مدرسة  الاسكندرية الوثنية ومن اجل ذلك انشا القديس مارمرقس مدرسة الاسكندرية  واستطاعت تلك المدرسة بفضل علمائها الاجلاء ان تقاوم كل فكر وكل فلسفة  مضادة للكنيسة ... 

عصر الاستشهاد 
------------------- 
يطلق على القرن الثالث وهو القرن الذى تعرضت فيه الكنيسة لاشد الوان العذاب  والاضطهادات والقتل والتعذيب الذى تفنن فيه الاباطرة والولاة وخصوصا ايام "  دقليديانوس " " 284 - 305 " ويبدأ عصر الاستشهاد بالسنة الاولى لحكم ذلك  الطاغية لما اتاه من فظائع تقشعر لها الابدان رغم انه منذ القرن الاول -  والكنيسة تتعرض للاضطهادات كثيرة " نيرون - دوميتان - تراجان ... الخ " ...  واذا استعرضنا الاسباب التى دفعت هؤلاء الى اضطهاد المسيحين نجد ان بعضهم  اشعل نار الاضطهاد بسبب امرأة " نيرون " , والبعض الاخر بسبب خوفه على  الديانة الوثنية " ديسيوس " , والبعض كنتيجة لافكار معينة امن بها واراد  لها الخلود " مرقس اوريليوس " , والبعض الاخر بسبب ثورة قامت ضده واعتقد ان  المسيحيين هم السبب فى ذلك " دقليديانوس " ... 

وبرغم كل ماتعرضت له الكنيسة خلال حلقات الاضهاد العشرة " نيرون -  دقليديانوس واعوانه " الا ان الكنيسة ازدادت اتساعا وعمقا وظهر عشرات من  الشهداء والقديسين الذين نفخر ونعتز بيهم " مارجرجس - مارمينا - دميانة ...  الخ " ... 

المجامع والبدع والانشقاق 
--------------------------- 
البدع جمع بدعة وهى الشئ المبتكر غير التقليدى ... 

الهرطقات جمع هرطقة وهى كلمة دخيلة على اللغة العربية عن اللغة اليونانية  وهى تعنى اختيار غير سليم لرأى ما وتفضيله على غيره من الاراء ... 

وكانت تستعمل للدلالة على مذاهب فلسفية , ثم اخذت الكلمة طريقها الى الدين  فصارت تطلق على الفرق والطوائف الفكرية داخل الدين الواحد .. وقد صارت تعنى  الشقاق الضار بسلامة الكنيسة .. 

واصبحت الهرطقة جريمة شنعاء يعد مؤسسها عدوا لله وللكنيسة المقدسة ...  ونتيجة لتلك البدع انقسمت كنيسة الاسكندرية عن كنيسة رومية فى القرن الخامس  ... ثم انقسمت كنيسة القسطنطينية عن كنيسة رومية فى القرن الحادى عشر ..  ثم نتيجة للظغط الكهنوتى من باوباوات رومية فى القرن الخامس عشر والسادس  عشر " اتجاههم الى جمع الاموال الباهظة من الشعب عن طريق صكوك الغفران ,  وارهاب الشعب عن طريق محاكم التفتيش " ... 

ظهرت الحركات الاصلاحية مثل حركة مارتن لوثر وحركة كلفن .. ومن خلال هذه  الحركات ظهرت حركات اخرى كثيرة " المشيخيون - الخمسينيون - الاخوة -  الاسقفيون - الادفنتست - شهود يهوه " ... وهذه الحركات لم تدخل مصر الا فى  القرن العشرين من خلال الارساليات الكاثوليكية والارساليات البروتستانية  ... 

عصر المجامع : 
--------------
عقدت المجامع فى الكنيسة القبطية بأستمرا ولكن نخص بعصر المجامع القرن  الرابع نتيجة لانعقاد اهم مجامع فى الكنيسة فى ذلك القرن .. والمجامع فى  الكنيسة ثلاثة انواع : 

مجامع مسكونية - مجامع عامة - مجامع مكانية .... 

ولكى نطلق على مجمع انه مسكونى لابد ان تتوافر فيه عدة شروط منها : 

1- يعقد بأمر الامبراطور ... 
2- ان يحضره جميع اساقفة المسكونة .. 
3- ان يأتى بشئ جديد لم يكن موجود من قبل ... 

والمجامع المسكونية التى تعترف بها الكنيسة القبطية هى " نيقية - افسس - القسطنطينية " ... 

اما المجامع العامة وهى التى يجتمع فيها الاساقفة ليفحصوا مسائل خاصة بالكنيسة ويحلوا مشاكلها ... 

اما المجامع المكانية فهى التى يجتمع فيها الاسقف والقسوس والشمامسة فى مركز ابروشية لتدبير امورهم الخاصة ... 

انقسام الكنيسة : 
------------------ 
يرجع انقسام الكنيسة الى القرن الخامس بعد مجمع خلقدونية الذى عقد سنة 451م  . ونتيجة لبدعة نسطور - بطريرك القسطنطينية الذى ادعى ان لاهوت السيد  المسيح غير متحد مع ناسوته وانكر على السيدة العذراء انها والدة الاله ... 

هذا الانقسام تدخلت فيه اعتبارات شخصية كثيرة منها رغبة لاون اسقف رومية  السيطرة على الكنيسة واخضاع كنيسة الاسكندرية تحت ادارته ومجاملة بوليكاريا  لاسقف رومية بعد ان زوجها من قائد الجيش بعد ان كانت نذيرة للرب ... 

وكنتيجة لمجمع خلقدونية انقسمت الكنيسة الى الخلقدونيين " اتباع الطبيعتين  والمشيئتتين او الملكانيين " , واتباع الطبيعة والمشيئة الواحدة واطلق  عليهم لقب اليعاقبة ... 

دخول العرب مصر : 

دخل العرب مصر سنة 639م فى عهد المقوقس والى مصر وفى ذلك الوقت كان الحال  للرومان غير مستقر فى مصر وخصوصا ان الفرس قد استولوا على مصر سنة 620م ..  وكان المقوقس يشعر ان نهايته قد اقتربت وقد كان هو الموكل بجمع الضرائب من  الشعب وارسالها الى القسطنطنيية - فكان عليه ان يسهل للعرب دخول مصر حتى  يستطيع الفرار بحصيلة الضرائب - هذا من ناحية .. ومن ناحية اخرى فقد قبض  العرب على ارمانوسة ابنة المقوقس فى الطريق واعادوها الى ابيها مكرمة  فأعتبر ذلك معروفا من العرب يجب رده لهم ... 

وبهذا ساعد العرب على دخول مصر واصدر امرا الى جنوده بالانسحاب من على الاسوار وعدم مقاومة العرب .. وقد خرج لاستقبال العرب ... 

من الدولة الاموية حتى محمد على : 
--------------------------------------
تعرضت الكنيسة القبطية الى الوان من الاضطهادات والضيقات فى بعض العصور من  هذه الفترة لاسباب خاصة بالولاة حكام مصر او من تصرف لبعض الخارجين من  الكنيسة ... 

القرن العشرون 
---------------- 
اصبح وضع الاقباط افضل بكثير مما كان عليه قبلا وقد ساهمت تورتا 1919 , 1952 فى هذا الوضع ... 

وختاما فأن الاضطهادات التى تعرضت لها الكنيسة كانت تجربة لكى تظهر قوة  الايمان لدى الاقباط ولكى يظهر مجد الله فى شعبه ولكى يعلم الجميع قوة مؤسس  الكنيسة ومنشئها رب المجد ... *


----------



## Son Ava Karas (23 يوليو 2011)

***** تاريخ البطاركة " القرن الاول " الجزء الاول - محاضرة رقم " 2 " *** 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
فى هذا الجزء ... نتحدث عن بطاركة القرن الآول والمملكة والكنيسة والبدع فى هذا القرن .... 
وبطاركة القرن الاول هم مارمرقس الرسول - انيانوس - ميليوس - كرذونوس ... 
1- مارمرقس الرسول :​
-------------- 
ولد هذا القديس من ابوين يهودى الاصل , استوطنا فى بلدة تسمى " ايريانولوس "  بأقاليم المدن الخمس الغربية " بنتابوليس " من شمالى قارة افريقيا ...  ويدعى ابوه ارسكوبولوس قيل انه ابن عم زوجة بطرس واخو توما الرسولين , وقيل  انه كان لاويا وكاهنا ولكن هذا لم يثبت .... وامه مريم كانت اخت برنابا  الرسول كما هو واضح من كو 4 : 10 ... وكان ابواه على جانب عظيم من التقوى  والورع متمسكين بشريعة ابائهما واجدادهما ... ويقال انهما كانا من ذوى  اليسار فسطت عليهما بعض قبائل البدو الرحل ونهبت اموالهما وامتعتهما حتى  اصبحا معدومين واصابهما الفقر المدقع , واضطرهما ذلك الى هجر المدينة فقصدا  فلسطين موطن ابائهما واقاما زمانا بالقرب من اورشليم وكان هذا الرحيل قبيل  ولادة مارمرقس او بعد ولادته بقليل ... 
نشأ مامرقس فى فلسطين مركز اعلان بشارة خلاص العالم .. ويرجح انه امن  بالمسيح على يد بطرس الرسول لآنه كان يدعوه ابنه - 1 بط 5 : 13 .. ولما كان  بطرس الرسول قريبا لمامرقس كما سلف اقتدى هذا به على اثر ايمان ذاك  بالمخلص .. وكان مامرقس مماثلا لما بطرس فى الغيرة والحمية على مجد الرب  وخلاص النفوس وكان اول ثمر تعبه فى خدمته فاديه جذب والده الى الايمان لآنه  كان يهوديا غير مؤمن بالمسيح وذلك انه بينما كان وابوه سائرين فى طريقما  الى جهة الاردن اذ قابلهما اسد ولبؤة يزأران بصوت مخيف . فخالج قلب ابيه  الخوف ولم يشا حنوة الابوى الا ان يوعز اليه ان يلوز بالفرار وبنجو بنفسه  مستعدا لتقديم ذاته الى الوحشين رغبة فى خلاص ابنه .. الا ان القديس طمأن  والده وهو موقن بأن السيد المسيح سيخلصهما من هذه الضيقة .. ثم رفع عينيه  نحو السماء وصرخ بحرارة الى السيد المسيح قائلا له " ياابن الله الحى الذى  نؤمن به نجنا من هذه البلية وانقذنا من شر هذين الوحشين الكاسرين " ومالبث  ان التفت حوله فوجد الاسدين وقد انطرحا على الارض لا حراك فيهما . فشكر  الرب على هذه العناية وربح ابه الى جانب المسيح لانه عندما رأى فاعلية  ايمان ابنه بالمخلص ومجد اسمه القدوس ... 
ولما اختار السيد المسيح سبعين رسولا ليرسلهم امام وجهه الى كل موضع حيث  كان هو مزمعا ان يأتى انتخب بينهم مامرقس وكان يلقب " بالثاوفوروس " اى  حامل الاله . وكان لهذا الرسول اسمها فسمى " يوحنا " وهو اسمه اليهودى ..  وسمى " مرقس " وهو اسمه اليونانى .. وكان منزل والدته محط رحال التلاميذ  ومقر اجتماعهم للعبادة وفيه كانوا يصلون لاجل خلاص الرسول بطرس من السجن  ولما اطلق اتى اليه " أع : 12 و 25 " ويظن ان بيته كان معروفا فى زمن السيد  المسيح ايضا . والبعض يقولون ان المخلص لما ارسل اثنين من تلاميذه وقال  لهما اذهبا الى المدينة فيلاقيكما انسان حامل جرة ماء فأتبعاه " مر 14 : 13  " كان يقصد مامرقس .. وقالوا انه هو الشاب الذى كان لابسا ازارا على عريه  ليلة موت المخلص .. ولما تبعه وامسكه الشبان ترك الازار وهرب منهم عريانا -  مر 14 : 15 .. وقد رجحوا ذلك لانفراده بكتابة هذين الجبرين ولم يكتب حادثة  الجره الا لوقا ويظهر انه سمعها منه .. وقال الانبا ساويرس المؤرخ اشقف  الاشمونين " انه كان من جملة الخدام الذين استقوا الماء الذى صيره سيدنا  خمرا فى عرس قانا الجليل " وكان هذا الرسول ايضا يأوى التلاميذ فى بيته  زمان الام المسيح وبعد قيامته من الاموات حيث دخل عليهم والابواب مغلقة ...  
وفى خدمة التبشير كان هذا الرسول رفيقا لبولس وبرنابا - أع 12 : 25 ولكنه  تركهما فى برجة ورجع - أع 13 : 13 .. ولما اراد برنابا ان يأخذه معهما فى  السفر الثانى للتبشير لم يستحسن بولس ذلك لانه تركهما فى برجة فى السفر  الاول فأختلفا فى امره وانتهى الامر بأنفصالهما فأخذ برنابا مرقس معه الى  قبرص سنة 49م ... 
وبعد هذا التاريخ بثلاث عشة سنة اظهر بولس لاهل كولوسى رضاه عنه وتحقق  امانته حيث قال لهم " ومرقس ابن اخت برنابا الذى اخذتم لاجله وصايا ان اتى  اليكم فأقبلوه " كو 4 : 10 .. وفى هذه الاية اشارة الى عزم مرقس على الذهاب  الى كولوسى وحده للكرازة .. ويتضح من رسالة فليمون انه فى ذلك الوقت كان  شريكا للرسول بولس فى اتعابه برومية - فل 24 , وكان مع تيموثاوس فى افسس  حين كتب بولس الى تيموثاوس رسالته الثانية بين سنة 67 و 68 .. ورغب ان يأتى  به اليه بدليل قوله " خذ مرقس واحضره معك لانه نافع لى للخدمة " 2 تى 4 :  11 ... 
اما علاقته ببطرس الرسول فلم يروى عنها خبر صحيح الا ماكتب هذا الرسول فى  رسالته الاولى بين سنة 63 و 67 وهو قوله " تسلم عليكم التى فى بابل  المختارة معكم ومرقس ابنى " 1 بط 5 : 13 .. وقد اختلف المفسرون فى اى بابل  يعنى الرسول .. فقال قوم وهم الغربيون انه يقصد بابل رومية لكى يثبتوا  ادعائهم ان بطرس كان اسقفا على رومية ودليلهم اطلاق صاحب الرؤيا لقب بابل  على رومية - رؤ 14 : 8 لانها كانت تشبه بابل القديمة فى فسادها ولكن لا  دليل على ان رومية كانت تعرف وقتئذ بهذا الاسم المجازى لان سفر الرؤيا كتب  بعد موت الرسول بطرس بثلاثين سنة وقيل ايضا ان المشار اليها هى بابل اشور  ولكنها كانت حينئذ قرية صغيرة ضاع مجدها السابق فليس هناك مايلجئ بطرس الى  الذهاب اليها وجعلها مركزا يكتب منه رسائله ولكن الصحيح انها كانت """""  بابيليون مصر """"" القريبة من عين شمس لانها كانت فى ذلك الوقت بلدة اهلة  بالسكان فضلا عن انه كان فيها هيكل اليهود المشهور وعدد عظيم منهم وبأعتبار  ان بطرس كان رسولا للختان لاسيما بين المشتتين لابد له من تبشير يهود ذلك  المكان .. ومما يزيد المسأله ايضاحا ذكره لمرقس الرسول عقب ذكره لبابل " عد  13 " ومعلوم لنا ان مصر كانت مركزا لمارمرقس فيكون بطرس فى ذلك الحين  مقيما هناك حيث كتب رسالته ... 
اما الغربيون فيدعون بأن مرقس ذهب الى رومية وهناك رسمه بطرس اسقفا وارسله  للتبشير فى اكويلا من اعمال البندقية بأيطاليا .. ولما رجع الى رومية لم  يجد الرسول بطرس فطلب اليه المؤمنون ان يدون لهم اخبار السيد المسيح كما  سمعوها من فم الرسول بطرس فدون انجيله بالللاتينية ... ولما حضر الرسول  بطرس الى رومية اطلع عليه واعجب به وامره ان يذهب الى مصر سنة 58م فنقل  انجيله الى اللغة اليونانية لينشره بين المصريين ... 
والخلط ظاهر فى هذا الكلام لانه يتضح لمن يطالع العهد الجديد ان علاقة مرقس  كانت متصلة ببولس اكثر منها ببطرس .. اما وجود بطرس ومرقس فى بابل مصر  فسببه ان مرقس بعد ان بشر فى انطاكية وقبرص ورومية واكويلا وخدم هناك خدمات  جليلة يمم نحو افريقيا فجاء اولا الى مسقط رأسه فى الخمس المدن قصدا فى  اجتذاب اهلها الى الايمان ومن ثم قصد الديار المصرية سنة 55م لنشر بشارة  الخلاص فى انحائها وهناك كتب انجيله فى سنة 61م .. قال القديس يوحنا فم  الذهب " ان انجيل مرقص قد كتب فى مصر " ... 
واتفق ان بطرس الرسول اتى مصر لتبشير اليهود المتشتتين فيها كما هى خدمته  فتقابل معه مرقص فى مدينة بابيليون التى فيها حرر رسالته الاولى وذكر مرقس  لوجوده معه فى ذلك الحين .. وسبب تسميته بأبنه انه كان خاضعا له فى الكرازة  بل هو انه عرف المسيح بواسطته كما ذكر انفا راجع 1 كو 4 : 15 و 16 ... 
قالوا ان مرقس كتب انجيله بمناظرة بطرس وارشاده واستدلوا على ذلك بأمرين  لانه لا يستطيع ان يستقى هذه الاخبار الا من احد الرسل الاثنى عشر , لان  الانجيل خال من كل ما من شأنه ان يعود بالتعظيم على بطرس اما من جهة الامر  الاول فأن مرقس كما تعلم كان من السبعين تلميذا وكانت له علاقة بأغلب الرسل  المقربين فلا شك انه اخذ هذه الاخبار عنهم كما اخذ عنهم لوقا ايضا فضلا  عما هو معلوم من ان بيته كان مقرا لكثير من اعمال المسيح ورسله . واما عن  الامر الثانى فلا يبعد ان بطرس حينما قابل مرقس بمصر اطلعه على انجيله  فأشار عليه من باب التواضع ان يرفع منه كل مايعود عليه بالتمجيد فأجابه  مرقس الى طلبه لما رأى فيه من الصواب ... 
جاء مرقس الى الديار المصرية فى مدة اوثون قيصر فى وقت كانت فيه مشحونة  بالاهالى عامرة بالسكان يبلغ عدد سكانها اثنى عشر مليونا وقيل عشرين مليونا  ..ز 
واتخذ مامرقس الاسكندرية مقرا لخدمته لانها كانت تجمع اجناسا مختلفة مصريين  وحبش ونوبيبن ويهود ويونانيين ..وكانت مركزا للتجارة وللعلم وكانت المدينة  الثانية بعد رومية .. ولما دخلها جعل يطوف فى جميع شوارعها ليتفقد احولها  حتى تقطع حذاؤه .. ودبرت العناية الالهية ان يعرج على اسكافى بالسوق يدعى "  انيانوس " وبينما الاسكافى يعمل بالمخراز فدخل فى يده ولشدة الالم صاح  ايوس ثاؤس الذى تفسيره الاله الواحد ... وهذا دليل على تمسك المصريين  بعبادة الاله الواحد من قديم الزمان .. فطلب الرسول من اجله من المسيح وتفل  على الارض واخذ جزءا من الطين ووضع على الجرح وقال بسم الاب والابن والروح  القدس الى الابد ان تشفى يد هذا الانسان فالتأم الجرح فى الحال... 
ثم ابتدأت الكرازة ودعاه الى منزله ثم اعترف الرجل واهل بيته بيسوع مخلص  العالم ومن ثم اخذت كلمة الرب تنمو وتمتد بسرعة حتى انه فى وقت وجيز تتلمذ  للرسول كثيرون من المصريين رجالا ونساء فعمدهم وكتب لهم انجيله باللغتين  اليونانية والقبطية فى ذلك الحين .. وتقابل مع الرسول بطرس فى مصر بابيليون  وكان ذلك سنة 58 و 62 م ولما رحل الرسول بطرس عن مصر رجع مامرقس من الطواف  الى مدينة الاسكندرية وتأمر عليه الوثنيون واليهود فرسم انيانوس اسقفا  للمؤمنين ومعه ثلاثة قسوس وسبعة شمامسة .. ثم ذهل الى برقة الى الخمس مدن  الغربية واقام بها سنتين يبشر ويرسم كهنة ... 
ثم طلبه الرسول بولس ان يذهب ليبشر فى رومية فلبى نداء بولس وذهب هناك حيث  اشترك معه فى اتعاب كثيرة كما يظهر من فل 24 .. فنرى هنا ان مرقس الرسول  قضى وقتا فى تدبير ورعاية كنيسة رومية ولكن لا تحت اشراف بطرس بل بموجب طلب  بولس وتحت ارشاده وبعد ذلك ذهب الى تيموثاوس بأفسس .. وانطلق مع تيموثاوس  الى رومية ولم يتركها هذه المرة الا بعد استشهاد الرسولين بطرس وبولس سنتى  65 و 68 م ثم عاد الى الكنيسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية ... 
ثم انشأ بالاسكندرية المدرسة اللاهوتية واقام يسطس رئيسا عليها .. وقد حدث  فى يوم 29 برمودة 26 ابريل بينما كان المسيحيون يحتفلون بعيد الفصح  والوثنيون بعيد الهم سيرابيس اخذ الرسول مرقس يقبح عبادة الاوثان وكان  الوثنيون يبغضونه بغضا شديدا وطالبوا بالقاء اليد عليه لتجديفه على الهتهم  واخذو يطوفون به فى شوارع المدينة ويجرونه فوق الصخور حتى تمزق لحمه وتهشمت  عظامه وسال دمه البرئ وهو محتمل اهانات شديدة كثيرا حتى اتى الليل فطرحوه  فى السجن حيث ظهر له ملاك الرب فى رؤيا وشدد عزيمته ... 
ولما اصبح النهار عاد الوثنيون الى تمثيلهم الفظيع وهم يزأرون ويصيحون جرو  الثور الى بوكاليا وكان الرسول فى اثناء ذلك يسبح الله ويشكره حتى فارقت  روحه الطاهرة جسده البار مستشهدا فى 30 برمودة سنة 68م ... 
وقد اراد الوثنين احراق جسده فأوقدوا النار ولكن شاءت ارادة الله ان توقفهم  عند هذا الحد السئ فهبت ريح شديدة وامطرت السماء فأطفئت النيران ... وقد  فر المسيحيون بجسد القديس ودفنوه بكنيسة بوكاليا .. وقد حفظ فى كنيسة  الاسكندرية الى الجيل السادس اوموفوريون القديس نفسه او وشاحه الكنسى وجميع  البطاركة الذين جلسوا على كرسى البطريركية بعد ه كان يلتزم كل منهم بعد  انتخابه ان يضع فى عنقه الوشاح المشار اليه ... 
وقد اظهر الرب على ايدى الرسول اثناء اقامته بالبلاد المصرية ايات كثيرة  وعجائب , وقيل انه كان معتدل القوام ابيض الشعر ناصعه يكلل هامته كالتاج ..  انفه طويل ورفيع .. وتقاطيع وجهه جميلة متناسبة حواجبه مائلة الى الجهة  الداخلة مقوسة . لحيته طويلة وكثيفة والرأس صلعاء ... 
واصطلح ان يرسم بجانب صورة القديس صورة اسدا رمزا الى افتتاحه انجيله  بالصراخ الاسدى صراخ يوحنا المعمدان فى البرية حيث قال " انا هو الصوت  الصارخ فى البرية " ... وقيل ان اهالى البندقية الذين سرقوا جسده فى القرن  التاسع حيث كانت علامة وطنهم المميزة لهم شكل اسد ذى اجنحة .... 
2- انيانوس .... 
وهذا ما سوف نتحدث عنه المحاضرة القادمة ... 
ارجو ان تستمتعوا بقراءة هذا الجزء .... 
صلوا من اجلى ... 
تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية 
القس منسى يوحنا* 
​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (23 يوليو 2011)

* *** تاريخ البطاركة " القرن الاول " - 3 - *** 
---------------------------------------------- 
نكمل حديثنا عن تاريخ البطاركة وتحدثنا عن القديس العظيم مارمرقس الرسول و اليوم سنتحدث عن البطريرك انيانوس - ميليوس - كرذونوس ... 
2- البطريرك انيانوس :​
---------------------- 
هو البطريرك الثانى من بطاركة الكرسى الاسكندرى .. سيم اسقفا سنة 62م فى  شهر بشنس مدة حكم وسبانيوس قيصر - بيد مارمرقس وذلك حينما برح هذا الرسول  الاسكندرية لاول مرة فأقامة لينوب عنه فى تدبير الكنيسة مدة غيابه .. وبعد  انتهاء القديس جلس بعده على كرسى البطريركية وقد مر بنا كيفية اهتدائه  للمسيح وعقب ذلك ترك مهامه العالمية واشغاله الدنياوية واشتغل فى خدمة حقل  المسيج الجديد فى مصر وحول بيته الى كنيسة قال " ابن بطريق المؤرخ " ان  مرقس الرسول صير مع حنانيا " انيانوس " اثنى عشر قسيسا وامرهم اذا مات  البطريرك ان يختاروا واحدا من الاثنى عشر قسيسا ويضع الاحد عشر قسيسا  ايديهم على رأسه ويصلحونه بطريركا ويباركونه ثم يختارون رجلا فاضلا  ويصيرونه مكان ذلك القسيس ليكونوا اثنى عشر ابدا ... 
فلم يزل القسوس بمدينة الاسكندرية من الاثنى عشر قسيسا الى وقت "  الاكسندروس بطريرك الاسكندرية الذين كان فى مجمع الثلاثمائة وثمانية عشر "  نيقية الاول المسكونى " وانه منع من ان يصلح القسوس البطريرك وانقطع ذلك  الرسم وامر ان لا يصلح البطاركة الا الاساقفة " .... 
غير ان اغلب المؤرخين يتفقون مع الانبا ساوريرس بأن الرسول مرقس رسم  انيانوس فقط ثلاثة قسوس وسبعة شمامسة جعلهم يخدمون ويثبتون الاخوة وقد شهد  المؤرخون للبابا انيانوس بالصلاح والتقوى وقال عنه " اوسابيوس المؤرخ " انه  كان محبوبا من الله مقبولا عنده .. وقال اخر كان قلبه ينظر الله يعرف  مشيئته ويتتمها ... 
وفى عهد البابا انيايوس نجحت التعاليم المسيحية واتسع نطاقها وتمذهب بها  الكثيرون من ارباب المناصب العالية والاكابر والاعيان وبعض رجال الدولة  وكثر المؤمنون فرسم منهم كهنة وخداما واقام اثنتين وعشرين سنة وتنيح فى  العشرين من شهر هاتور سنة 84م ... وقد تولى اثناء جلوسه على الكرسى سبعة  قياصرة هم " نيرون - جلبا - اوثون - فيتيليوس - وسباسيان - تيطس - دومتيان "  ... 
3- البطريرك ميليوس : 
-------------------------- 
وهو ثالث بطاركة الاسكندرية - انتخب للبطريركية بعد وفاة البابا انيانوس فى  شهر كيهك سنة 84م وفى عهد " دوميتيانوس قيصر " بأجماع اراء الشعب .. وكان  هذا البابا مشهورا بالعفاف متصفا بالتقوى والغيرة على رعية المسيح فأخذ  يثبت الشعب فى الايمان حتى نما عدده بمصر والخمس المدن وافريقية وشرع  المصريون يحتقرون الاعتقاد بعبادة الاوثان ويتهافتون على الانضمام لحضن  المسيحية افواجا وسادت فى ايامه السكينة وكانت الكنيسة متمتعة بالسلام  الكلى ... 
وقد روى بعض المؤرخين ان " دوميتيانوس قيصر " طرد البابا ميليوس من الكرسى  الاسكندرى واقام عوضه غيره غير ان هذه الرواية لم يقم دليل على صحتها ولم  تتناقلها اقلام المؤرخين ورقد هذا البابا فى اول توت سنة 96م ... 
4- البطريرك كرذونوس : 
-------------------------- 
البطريرك الرابع . وما علم الكهنة والاساقفة الذين يباشرون الخدمة فى  البلاد بأن البطريرك تنيح حتى حزنوا واجتمعوا فى مدينة الاسكندرية وتشاورا  مع الشعب المسيحى الذين فيها وطرحوا القرعة لكى يعرفوا من يستحق الجلوس على  كرسى الاسكندرية فأتفق رأيهم بتأييد الله على انتخاب رجل فاضل اسمه "  كرذونوس " قيل انه ممن عمدهم الرسول مرقس فرسم بطريركا فى شهر بابه سنة 96م  فى عهد " تراجان قيصر " وكان عفيفا متصفا بكل الصفات الصالحة فرعى كنيسته  بأجتهاد وامانة مدة عشرين سنة وستة اشهر وعشرة ايام ... 
وقبض عليه واستشهد فى الاضطهاد الذى اثاره تراجان قيصر .. قيل ان سبب القبض  عليه هو ان واليا رومانيا قال له " لماذا لا تشركون الهتنا بالهكم وتبقون  على عبادته " فأجابه " لآننا لا نسجد لاخر " ... 
وكان استشهاده فى 21 بؤونه سنة 106م وقد خلا الكرسى بعده ثلاث سنوات نظرا  لشدة الاضطهاد وعدم تمكن الشعب المسيحى من انتخاب خليفة له ... 
والموضوع له باقية .... 
المحاضرة القادمة رقم 4 نتحدث فيها عن المملكة والكنيسة والبدع فى القرن  الاول فى ايام هؤلاء البطاركة الاربعة " مامرقس - انيانوس - ميليوس -  كرذونوس "* 
​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (23 يوليو 2011)

*تحدثنا فى اول محاضرة عن """ مدخل الى دراسة تاريخ الكرازة المرقسية """ (1) 

ثم بدأنا بالحديث عن اول بطاركة الاسكندرية القديس مامرقس الرسول (2) 

ثم المحاضرة الثالثة عن البطريرك انيانوس - البطريرك ميليوس - البطريرك كرذونوس (3(​ 

وسنتحدث الان عن " المملكة والكنيسة - البدع " فى القرن الاول فى عصر هؤلاء  البطاركة الاربعة " القرن الاول " " مرقس - انيانوس - ميليوس - كرذونوس 
المحاضرة الرابعة 
------------------ 
اولا : المملكة والكنيسة 
------------------------------- 
1- اضطهاد الوثنيين : 
------------------------ 
فى زمن ظهور الديانة المسيحية بمصر كان زمام الحكم فيها بيد المملكة  الرومانية .. ولم تكن الحكومة تعنى بالمسيحيين فى مصر فى القرن الاول لقلة  عددهم , غير ان اشرار الوثنين كانوا يضايقونهم ويتحرشون بهم فى الطرقات  ويهجمون عليهم فى مجتمعاتهم .. وراح ضحية تلك التعديات مارمرقس الرسول ,  وفى يوم استشهاده تتبعوا النصارى وامعنوا فى قتلهم والتنكيل بهم .. فملآوا  بجثثهم اكثر الطرقات وكان ذلك اليوم يوما مشهودا ... 
2- اضطهاد تراجان : 
------------------------ 
وفى اخر هذا القرن نما عدد المسيحين بالاسكندرية فأمتد اليهم لهيب اضطهاد  القيصر تراجان الذى تولى سنة 98م واشتد عليهم واستشهد فى ذلك الاضطهاد  البابا كرذونوس البطريرك الرابع وكان فى بدء ظهور النصرانية ينظر اليها  كشيعة يهودية خطرة ولما اشتعلت ثورات اليهود على المملكة الرومانية اضطهدت  الحكومة المسيحيين مع اليهود لظنها انهم قسم منهم فنال المؤمنين فى  الاسكندرية شدائد عظيمة ... 
ثانيا : البدع 
---------------- 
1- بدعة كرنثيوس 
-------------------- 
كرنثيوس هو يهودى المولد تعلم الفلسفة بالاسكندرية وبث ضلاله سنة 73م وحاول  فى حياة يوحنا الرسول ان ينشئ ديانة جديدة يؤلفها من تعاليم المسيح  ومبادئه ومن تعاليم الكنوسيين " 
والكنوسيين هم قوم زعموا بأنهم قادرون ان يرودوا للبشر مافقدوه من معرفة "  اى كنوسس " الاله الاعظم ونادوا بانقلاب المملكة التى شيدها خالق العالم  واصحابه وكان اول ظهورهم بعد موت الرسل " 
واليهود .. فأخذ من الكنوسسيين خرافات البليروما " اى العالم الاعلى "  والايون " اى الاشخاص السماوية الخالدة بنو الارواح , ودميورج " اى خالق  العالم الذى يختلف عن الاله الاعظم " ... 
وهو اظهر مبادئه بصورة لا ينفر منها اليهود فعلم ان الذى سن الشريعة لليهود  هو خالق هذا العالم وهو ذو مناقب حميدة وصفات شريفة مكتسبة من الاله الحق  غير ان هذه الفضائل لم تلبث حتى تدنست فأراد الله ان يلاشى سلطان مشترع  اليهود بواسطة ايون مقدس يدعى المسيح ... 
وكان رجل يهودى اسمه يسوع كامل وقدوس وابن بالطبيعة ليوسف ومريم فهذا حل  فيه المسيح بنزوله عليه بهيئة حمامة عند عماده من يوحنا بنهر الاردن ..  وحال اتحاد المسيح بيسوع قاوم هذا بشجاعة اله اليهود خالق العالم فحرض هذا  عليه اليهود فقبضوا عليه ليصلبوه فلما رأى المسيح انهم قبضوا على يسوع طار  الى السماء وترك يسوع فصلب وحده ... 
ولهذا اوصى كرنثيوس اتباعه باحترام الاله الاعظم ابى المسيح وباحترام  المسيح وامرهم بعدم اعتبار مشترع اليهود وبرفض مبادئ الناموس الموسوى  واوصاهم بالسير على نظام المسيح معلما اياهم بأنه سيعود ثانية ويتحد  بالانسان يسوع الذى حل فيه قبلا ويملك مع تابعيه على فلسطين الف سنة , ثم  وعدهم بقيامة اجسادهم وتمتعها بافراح سامية فى مدة ملك المسيح الف سنة وبعد  ذلك يدومون فى حياة سعيدة فى العالم السماوى ... 
2- الغنوسطيون : 
--------------------- 
ان الغنوسطية اى مذهب التوليد .... انشئت فى فلسطين او فى سورية عند ظهور  الدين المسيحى .. ولم يكن مذهب الغنوسطين الا موقفا بين الدين المسيحى  الجديد والاديان القديمة واقيم له فى الاسكندرية مدرسة فى اوائل القرن  الثانى للميلاد واعتنقه بعض المصريين ... 
الا ان الغنوسطية المصرية كانت تختلف عن الاسيوية فأعتقد المصريون ان  المادة ابدية وحيوية ايضا , واعتبروا غالبا المسيح مخلصا انه شخصان الانسان  يسوع وابن الله او المسيح ... 
فالمسيح الشخصى الالهى زعموا انه دخل فى يسوع الانسان حين اعتمد من يوحنا  وتركه حين قبض عليه اليهود .. ثم انهم نسبوا للمسيح جسدا حقيقيا لا وهميا  مع انهم لم يتفقوا على ذلك ... 
كما انهم وضعوا لا تباعهم شرائع تبيح بفساد اميال البشر , وظل علماء  المسيحيين الافاضل يقاومون كل البدع التى كانت تنشأ من هذه الفلسفة مدة  طويلة ... 
انقرضت اخر شيعة لاهل هذه الهرطقة فى اواخر القرن السادس ... 
وبهذا نكون انتهينا من القرن الاول والاربعة بطاركة الذين عاصروه والاضطهادات والبدع التى واجههوها ... 
والمحاضرة القادمة رقم 5 ... سنتحدث عن القرن الثانى وتاريخ البطاركة به ...* 
​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (23 يوليو 2011)

**** القرن الثانى .. القسم الاول .. تاريخ البطاركة محاضرة رقم 5 *** 
--------------------------------------------​

فى القرن الثانى : 
البطاركة هم : 
1- بريموس 
2- يسطس 
3- اومانيوس 
4- مركيانوس 
5- كلاديانوس 
6- اغرينيوس 
7- يوليانوس 
8- ديمتريوس​

1- البطريرك بريموس : 
--------------- 
وهو البطريرك الخامس ... 
ولد بمدينة الاسكندرية وقيل انه ممن عمدهم الرسول مرقس .. وقال عنه الانبا  ساويرس المؤرخ انه كان عفيفا كالملائكة ويفعل افعالا حسنة بنسك .. فأجمعت  كلمة المؤمنين على انتخابه بطريركا ... 
ارتقى الكرسى المرقصى فى شهر ابيب سنة 109 م فى عهد " "" ادريانوس قيصر """  .. ازداد تمسكا بالفضائل واضاف اليها الاجتهاد المتواصل فى سبيل تقدم  المسيحية فى عهده .. ولهذا لم يكن يفتأ يقوم بنفسه بالوعظ والارشاد بدون  كلل ولاجل هذه الغاية كان يتخير الرجال الاكفاء ويقيمهم اساقفة وقسوسا  ووعاظا ليهذبوا الرعية بالاداب المسيحية ... وقد لبث يشتغل فى توسيع نطاق  الكنيسة 12 سنة وساعده على تقديم العمل ان الكنيسة فى ايامه كانت فى سلام  تام وطمأنينة كاملة ... 
وكانت وفاته فى 3 مسرى سنة 121م ... 
2- البطريرك يسطس : 
-------------- 
البطريرك السادس 
وحالما توفى الاب بريموس وقع اختيار الشعب على هذا الاب الفاضل الحكيم فرسم بطريرك فى شهر توت سنة 121م فى عهد """ ادريانوس """ ... 
وهو مولود بالاسكندرية ولما اسس الرسول مرقص المدرسة اللاهوتية اقامه رئيسا عليها , فكان معلما بها حتى اقيم بطريركا ... 
جعل اهم اغراضه تبشير الوثنين وجذبهم الى المسيحية فنجح فى عمله وتنصر منهم  عدد عظيم , واستمر قائما بوظيفته عشر سنين وعشرة اشهر وخمسة عشر يوما ... 
تنيح بسلام فى 12 بؤونة سنة 131م ... 
3- البطريرك أومانيوس : 
---------------- 
البطريرك السابع 
وعقب تنيح البابا يسطس وقع الاختيار عليه فى شهر ابيب سنة 131 فى عهد """  ادريانوس """ لما كان معروفا عنه من العفة والنزاهة لانه كان بتولا طاهرا  ... 
كان قبلا مديرا للمدرسة اللآهوتية ومن اشهر اعماله رسامة اساقفة للكرازة  المرقسية وارسلهم الى جهات القطر المصرى والنوبة والخمس مدن الغربية لنشر  بشرى الخلاص ... 
وفى عهده اشتد الاضهاد على المسيحين فنال الشهادة كثير من الاقباط ... 
ظل على الكرسى المرقصى ثلاثة عشرة سنة وتنيح فى 9 بابه سنة 144م ... 
4- البطريرك كلاديانوس 
--------------- 
البطريرك الثامن 
رسم بطريركا فى شهر هاتور سنة 144م فى عهد """ انطونيوس بيوس قيصر """ 
وهو مولود بالاسكندرية وكان ايضا مدير للمدرسة اللاهوتية وبعد تنصيبه اخذ  ينهج على اثار اسلافه الافاضل فى هدايا النفوس وتهذيب الاخلاق رغم الاضهاد  الذى كان مشتدا على المسيحين ... 
وظل فى البطريركية مدة تسعة سنين وشهرين و 26 يوما ورقد فى الرب فى 6 طوبة سنة 154م ... 
5- البطريرك كلاديانوس 
--------------- 
البطريرك التاسع 
رسم على الكرسى فى شهر امشير 154م فى عهد """ انطونيوس بيوس قيصر """..  وكان محبوبا من الجميع وهو مولود بالاسكندرية وكان بارا حكيما , وصار على  اثار اسالفه , وكانت ايامه هادئة لم يحصل فيها اضطهادات ومايكدر صفوها ... 
لبث مواظبا على عمله مدة اربع عشر سنة وستة اشهر وثلاثة ايام وتوفى فى 9 ابيب سنة 167 م ... 
6- البطريرك اغربينيوس 
--------------- 
البطريرك العاشر 
ولد بالاسكندرية ورسم قسا بها وعرف بالصلاح والتقوى ونال رضاء الشعب  والاساقفة وجلس على كرسيه فى شهر مسرى سنة 167م فى عهد """ مرقس اوريليوس  قيصر """ ... 
وبدأ يرشد ويعلم حتى تقدم فى عهده العمل الروحى وانتشرت كلمة الخلاص وزاد عدد المنضمين الى دين المسيح ... 
وقضى على الكرسى اربع عشر سنة وسبعة اشهر وتوفى فى 5 امشير سنة 178م .. 
وفى المحاضرة القادمة ... 
سوف نتحدث عن البطريرك الحادى عشر يوليانوس , والبطريرك الثانى عشر ديمتريوس 1* 
​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (23 يوليو 2011)

*تحدثنا  سابقا عن تاريخ البطاركة بالقرن الثانى " البطريرك بريموس , يسطس ,  اومانيوس , مركيانوس , كلاديانوس , اغرينيوس " .. محاضره رقم 5 ... 
واليوم سنكمل حديثنا عن اثنين من البطاركة فى هذا القرن وهم البطريرك يوليانوس والبطريرك ديمتريوس ... 
7- البطريرك يوليانوس 
--------------- 
البطريرك الحادى عشر 
ولد بالاسكندرية وقيل انه كان تلميذا بالمدرسة الللاهوتية تحت ادارة  الفليسوف القبطى بنتينوس , ففاق اترابه فى العلم وظهر عليهم بتقواه واستحق  ان يرسم قسا , وبعد ذلك اختير بطريركا فى شهر برمهات 178م فى عهد مرقس  اوريليوس ... 
وعقب رسامته اشتعمل بوضع ميامر " سير " لاسلافه البطاركة تخليدا لذكراهم ..  وكان متقربا من الله حتى انه اعلن قبل وفاته من سيخلف بعده ... وذلك قد  ظهر له ملاك فى احدى الليالى قائلا له : 
" ان من يأتيك غدا بعنقود عنب هو الذى يكون بعدك على الكرسى المرقسى " 
واتفق فى ذلك الصباح ان رجلا كراما عاميا لا يدرى القراءة ولا الكتابة من  اصل قبطى مسيحى يدعى " ديمتريوس " بينما يشذب اشجاره عثر على عنقود فى غير  اوانه ففكر ان يهديه للبطريرك ... 
وكان البابا يوليانوس فى اوقاته الاخيرة واجتمع حوله كبار الشعب وعظمائه  يستفهمون منه عم يجدر به ان يكون خلفا له , فأخبرهم بما اعلمه الله فظنوا  انه لا يعنى شيئا مما يقول وعندئذ دخل ديمتريوس بعنقود العنب فدهش الحاضرون  واوصاهم بأنتخاب من عينه الله فأطاعوا وصيته وفعلوا بحسب ارشاده ... 
وكانت مدة بطريركية البابا يوليانوس عشر سنين وتوفى فى 8 برمهات سنة 190م ... 
8- البطريرك ديمتريوس 1 
---------------- 
البطريرك الثانى عشر 
ولما قيل لهذا البابا انه انتخب ليكون بطريركا توسل بضراعة ملتمسا ان يعفى  من هذه المسئولية محتجا بعدم علمه وزاوجه اذ كانت العادة ان البطريرك ينبغى  ان يكون بتولا .. 
فلم يلتفت الى طلبه وتمت رسامته رغما عنه فى 18 برمهات سنة 191م فى عهد " كومودوس قيصر " ... 
فلما اصبح بطريركا استدرك مافاته من العلوم والمعارف ففتح الله عليه بشئ  كثير من العلم والحكمة حتى اصبح فى مقدمة علماء ذلك الزمان ... 
روى انه احضر معلما ليعلمه فكان يجلس هو على الكرسى ويجلس المعلم تحت قدميه  , فلم يكن يفهم شيئا , فظهرت له السيدة العذراء وقدمت له دواة ملآنة ماء  فشربها ولما اصبح الصباح طلب من معلمه ان يجلس على الكرسى ويجلس هو تحت  قدميه ففتح الله ذهنه وصار يفهم كل الدروس ... 
وكان هذا البابا على جانب عظيم من التقوى حتى انه لم يباشر زوجته مباشرة  زواج البته , وقد حدث ان البعض تقمقموا عليه بسبب زواجه ولم يرق فى نظرهم  ان يكون البطريرك متزوجا ... فعلم بهذا وانتهز الفرصة فى يوم الصلاة وبعد  تأدية الخدمة استحضر زوجته ووضع فى مئزرها بعضا من جمر نار المبخرة ووضع  كذلك فى جيبه وطاف على هذه الحال هو وهى بين الشعب وامامهما نفر من  الشمامسة ينشدون التراتيل الروحية حتى انتهوا من دورتهم دون ان يحدث للمئزر  والجبة اى شئ من تأثير النار فأندهش جميع الشعب واقتنعوا بطهارة معاشرته  لامراته وطلبوا منه الصفح والغفران , وقد قالوا ان والده اجبره على الزواج  وكان نادر البتولية وهى اخرى نذرت البتولية قبل الزواج فعاشا معا بطهارة  لمدة 48 عاما وقيل ان الملاك كان يظللهما اثناء نومهما .. وبعد هذه الحادثة  امر زوجته بأن تعيش مع العذارى اللوتى نذرن العفة وانفردن للعبادة ... 
وكما قلنا انه كان تقيا جدا لدرجة انه كان يعرف بالروح الخطاه , فكان  يوبخهم اذ تقدم احد منهم للتناول يوضح له خطيته ... واصبح مواظبا على عمله  حتى شاخ وتقدم فى الايام يعلم الشعب ... 
كان البطريرك فى ذلك الوقت هو الاسقف الوحيد فى مصر , فرأى ان يعين ثلاثة اساقفة للآقاليم ليرعوا شعب المسيح ... 
وفى سنة 202م رقى هذا البابا العلامة اوريجانوس رئيسا للمدرسة اللاهوتية خلفا لاكلمندس الاسكندرى ... 
وفى سنة 231م ساء البطريرك الظن بأوريجانوس ووقع بينهما نفور ادى الى عقد  مجمع حرم فيه اوريجانوس ونفاه وعين مكانه ياروكلاس احد تلاميذ اوريجانوس  ... 
ويقول المؤرخون ان هذه هى الغلطة الوحيدة التى شط بها البابا ديمتريوس عن  سبيل الصواب وذلك لانهم يذكرون لاوريجانوس دفاعه المجيد عن المسيحية وكان  يجدر ببطريرك تقى كهذا ان لا ينسى ماضى اوريجانوس الذى يدل عل غيرته وفضله  لاجل غلطة صغيرة ارتكبها كما سيأتى بنا فى ترجمة ذلك العلامة ... 
وفى ايام هذا البابا كان هياج بمدينة الاسكندرية وثار الاضهاد على المؤمنين  فسطا " لينوس والى مصر الرومانى على البطريركية ونهب امتعتها وسلب اوانى  الكنيسة وقبض على البطريرك نفسه ونفاه الى اوسيم "1 " حيث بقى فيها الى ان  هدأت نيران الاضطهاد ولبث على الكرس 42 سنة ثم توفى فى 12 بابه سنة 232م  وله من العمر 105 سنة ... 
" اوسيم " 
كانت هذه المدينة فى العصر المسيحى مركزا دينيا مهما بها اكثر من 360 كنيسة  , ولكن العرب بعد دخولهم الى مصر اضعفوا شأنها حتى صارت فى اوائل القرن  التاسع عشر بلدة صغيرة على مسيرة ساعتين للراكب من كوبرى امبابة .. 
وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من القرن الثانى للبطاركة القسم الاول .. وسنبدأ  المرحلة الثانية من القرن الثانى وسنتحدث عن مشاهير الكنيسة فى هذا القرن  وسنتحدث عن 
المدرسة اللاهوتية ....... بنتينوس...... اكليمندس........ اوريجانوس .... 
وذلك على مراحل متعددة ....* 
​


----------

